# lappesbeesupply.com



## n8app155 (Jun 3, 2020)

Are they good to work with???


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

Short answer -- yes.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Very good


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Great family business


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

A little late, but I can recommend. I ordered queens a while back and they were DOA. I knew full well that there was no guarantee. I just let them know what had happened and they reshipped. I wasn't expecting that. 

Super pleased.


----------

